# Fahrtroutenplaner mit Arrays



## moccajoghurt (26. Jul 2010)

Hi,
stehe vor einer Aufgabe, bei der ich nicht weiterkomme. Die Beschreibung ist etwas länger, aber im Prinzip ist das Programm total simpel. Hier die Aufgabe:



> Aufgabe 4:
> Bei dieser Aufgabe sollen Sie einen einfachen Fahrtroutenplaner implementieren. Stellen Sie sich dazu ein Netz von Städten vor, das durch Straßen miteinander verbunden ist. Schreiben Sie ein Programm, was genau folgendes tut:
> •
> Zunächst wird die Anzahl anzahl an Städten eingelesen.
> ...



Da wir gerade arrays erlernt haben, sollen wir die Aufgabe mit arrays losen. Mein bisheriger Ansatz war einen zweidimensionalen array anzulegen, der pro stadt eine zeile hat und in den spalten stehen die städte, mit denen eine Direktverbindung besteht. Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das umsetzen könnte. Habt ihr Ideen?


----------



## SlaterB (26. Jul 2010)

das Anlegen eines Arrays setzt man um, indem man ein Array anlegt
new ..[anzahl][anzahl]
?

was soll man dazu noch mehr an Ideen schreiben?
die Grundidee hast du doch schon, 

wie man Benutzereingaben einliest, wie man dann einzelne Verbindungen setzt, ausliest usw. 
sind dann weitere Aufgaben die alle zu bearbeiten sind,
aber da musst du eben dran arbeiten, da gibts zunächst auch noch nix zu sagen


----------



## XHelp (26. Jul 2010)

Hm... ist eigentlich eine gute Aufgabe für Graphentheorie 
Du könntest dir also A* oder Dijkstra Algorithmus angucken.
Wenn nicht, dann musst du beachten, dass du bei fieser Eingabe ggf in eine Endlosschleife geraten kannst, z.B.:
es gibt Strecken:
Hamburg Frankfurt
Frankfurt Oldenburg
Oldenburg Hamburg
Oldenburg München
München Berlin
Wenn du jetzt eine Strecke von Hamburg nach Berlin suchst, dann kann es passieren, dass du endlos in der (Hamburg - Frankfurt - Oldenburg - Hamburg)-Schleife festsitzt.


----------

